# IBS and Hormones??



## 17409 (Jun 6, 2006)

Hi All,Was wondering if any of you thought that there could be a link between IBS and Hormones?I am going through a really bad 3 month episode and have noticed a pattern start to occur. The week before and during my period my IBS gets worse, cramps, diarrhea and I often am sick and feel nauseous. For the 2 weeks that follow I have upper abdominal pain.I have been on the combined pill for over 6 years now was wondering if anyone else suffered this kind of thing? Do you think it is hormone related or pill related?I heard you should have a break from the pill every now and then, does anyone think that the mini pill would be better?Please respond.


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Many of us find that our symptoms get worse around the time of our period which could suggest that there is a link to the whole hormone thing. I get many of the same symptoms you do they seem to be worse around ovulation and period time. I'm not too sure about the pill thing as I have never been on it. Hopefully someone else can answer that for you. Take care.


----------

